# Benny the Bloodhound



## Aeaton9021 (Apr 5, 2020)

I want to share the story of Benny the Bloodhound so far. Benny came to our family just before Christmas 2012. I was driving out of my rural neighborhood and watched three cars drive around a large dog running down the road. It was icy and freezing out. I pulled over to see if he had a collar on, which he did but no tag. I let him get in my car and took him home, I took him to the vet the next day to see if he was micro chipped. He wasn't, so I put up ads trying to find his owner, surely someone was missing this loveable boy. No responses. I decided I wanted to give him a forever home, my husband wasn't on board with this. We took him to our veterinarian for a checkup and shots. Our vet informed us that he had been dumped out at least twice that they knew of. He was skin and bones, and his stool was just grass. The vet said he was trying to stay alive by eating grass. Once we all got back home Benny started giving my husband hugs, melted my husband and he said we were keeping him. My husband suffers from PTSD and we found out Benny does too. Coyotes had been chasing him. They have become best friends and Benny will calm my husbands nightmares down when he is having them. Benny also has nightmares and will build up to a howl in his sleep while thrashing around with his legs. We learned how to help him and calm him when he has those dreams. Now Benny is a happy and healthy big guy. He is protective of our house and neighborhood. He let's us know when a strange vehicle or person near our house. Our neighbors wives have said that he when he's outside they know if it's safe out when it's dark out. He's referred to as the neighborhood protector, we all look to see what's going on when he brings out the big bark. Benny loves kids and other dogs. He's a very emotional boy. He is very loved. He rescued us when we didn't know we needed to be rescued. Again, I just wanted to share his story.


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

Which just goes to show that every dog is an emotional support dog and every dog is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Great story. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Aeaton9021 (Apr 5, 2020)

We learned to deal with the slobber and having to keep his ears dry and clean inside and out. He loves his Benny maintenance as we call it. We joke that he moved in that first night. I say Benny is my best Christmas gift ever. And that is very true!


----------



## pandora (Mar 19, 2010)

Having a beagle I can relate to the ear thing....Its like a micro world on its own and an ear that was clean and sweet smelling in the morning can be a hive of filth and stinking mess by the afternoon! Ive founf the best thing for simple cleaning is a couple of drops of olive oil on a make up remover pad that clears out dirt and debris. It also gives the bacteria no place to settle.


----------



## Bodhiheart (Jun 5, 2020)

Such a great story! I love happy endings🥰


----------

